# Do tri-colors really exsist?



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

I've seen alot of threads lately with supposed tri colored paints that are really just bay paints. So I kind of decided it was extremely rare if possible at all. But today we were drivig down the road ( on vacation in Stockholm) and i saw a cute paint with brown spots and a jet black mane and tail, but as we got closer i saw on his neck was a largeish prominent black spot! I had never seem this before! Soo I'm wondering what is the genetics behind tri color? Is it possible? If not what could I have seen today? Sorry for the 20 questions 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have a friend that had one. I'll have to see if I can find the pix. It was black/brown/white.....


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

Awesome! I find them so interesting! I wonder of he genetics are different than normal paints?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

This guy is a true tri-color.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

A lot of people tend to mistake horses who have duo-colored hair as tricolored horses, or bay/black paints with sunbleached red hairs as tri-colored horses. In truth though, there are very few if any horses with more than two base colors. Bay paints are not tri-colors because if they were, any solid bay with white could also could be considered tri.

this guy confused me a bit, and I'm still researching whether he's a true tri or not. more...

click- wikipedia explanation

I believe that bridle would also be an offset of a true tri-color? I'm not sure though.

here is a nic thread on tri-colored paints once you scroll past all of the fake tri colored horses (the bays :lol there is a little bit about dilutes and the difference about Bend 'or spots and some pictures of some real tri-colored horses also.

Either way, tricoloring is extremely rare and a very crazy thing. Interesting though, if you're into genetics!

ETA:
Looked up that funky pony also, out of curiosity. If you'd like, theres a whole bunch on him here awesome stuff!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Endiku, on my computer while hubby drives and couldn't find my link to the ponies' info page.


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for such an informative post Endiku!! do you think tri coloring is caused by some sort I'd chimerism?
*off to look at all the links* 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oreotragus (Oct 14, 2010)

My Miniature gelding, Koda, is a weird sort of gray/tan pintaloosa. In some lights or angles his base color looks gray (in my avatar) and others he looks tan (below). He has pinto markings and spots. The spots on his hind end are brown. He is developing many small black spots on both shoulders. I'm not sure how to describe his color really. He is gray/tan with white patches and brown and black spots, so I guess he's sort of a tricolor. :? Any ideas? Oh and a teeny question, the black spots seem to be currently developing on his shoulders, he didn't have them before it seems, do horses with spotted markings develop new spots as they age?

Please, please excuse the horrible picture. He looks so weird here, but it's the only one I have where you can see the front and back spots. Plus he's a gangly yearling, and no show horse at that. But I promise he does not look that awful in person. :lol:


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Can't really tell what colour he is from that pic at all to be honest. Same goes for the pictures that are in your album.


----------



## oreotragus (Oct 14, 2010)

Here is a slightly more flattering picture but poorer lighting, sorry, I don't have many of him. His spots are visible here too. Since he has a weird color I guess I'll just stick to good ol' simple "gray pintaloosa".


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I am really stumped by your boy's colour now lol. If you happen to get better pictures, post them and we will have a look  A tip - stand so you are between him and the sun next time, gets much better photos, and much clearer representation of his colouring


----------



## oreotragus (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok, he is currently living an hour away (I moved to my husband's Army post) so I only see him on weekends when I'm back home, but I found a boarding stable for him so when I move him up here I'll try to get better pictures! Thanks!


----------



## brighteyes08 (Jan 20, 2010)

my horse has three colors! lol. hes a chesnut with a white blanket with brown spots hehe


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

To be honest, until this thread I had never seen a true tri-color apparently. Around here (and it seems in most places) tri-color has always just meant bay paint. I, and most people I know, have always used that term for bay paints because we never knew anything else existed and thought that was just another term for it. Well, I have learned something today. :lol:


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

don't feel bad apachiedragon- I thought the same thing until recently! It's an honest mistake that 99% of the horse-people population make. Without knowing anything about genetics, anyone would naturally assume that black,brown,and white were 'tri.'

OP- tri coloring is common but not limited to chimeric horses. There have been the odd one or two who are not chimeric, but generally if you have a real tri- they are going to come back positive. Brindles are also often chimeric I believe.

It's just one of those freaks of nature xD very interesting to study though.

Oreotragus- it may be possible that your colt is developing bend 'or spots. They generally tend to be dark brown or black, and the horse is not born with them but developes them as it ages. Some have a few, and some have a lot. It just depends on the horse. Did either of his parents carry the appy gene? Looking at the coloration of his hooves might help, also. As stated, pictures would be fantastic- both of each side, front, and back. I'm sure _someone_ could figure him out ^^


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

On the appy, it can also be LP playing with the color. A lot of Appys tend to have spots of different colors.


----------

